# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Fabulous uses for Fabric Softener

## Calypso Jones

I can't use my fabric softener up fast enough so I have to find other ways to use it. I've been making my own wrinkle release with it for the past few ears.   2 cups of, I prefer distilled water and 2 t of fabric softener. I prefer the white colored fabric softeners.   Put this in a spray bottle and spray shirts, golf shirts, anything you want the wrinkles out of.

I just cleaned the burnt on splatters off my oven window with it.  Put it on, let it set, wipe it off and then I can't wait longer. I used a single edge blade window scraper to get the stubborn places off and they came off nicely.  

*Fabulous Uses for Fabric Softener*




*Remove old wallpaper
*Removing old wallpaper is a snap with fabric softener. Just stir 1 cap-full liquid softener into 1 quart (1 liter) water and sponge the solution onto the wallpaper. Let it soak in for 20 minutes, then scrape the paper from the wall. If the wallpaper has a water-resistant coating, score it with a wire-bristle brush before treating with the fabric softener solution.
*Abolish carpet shock
*To eliminate static shock when you walk across your carpet, spray the carpet with a fabric softener solution. Dilute 1 cup softener with 2 1/2 quarts (2.5 liters) water; fill a spray bottle and lightly spritz the carpet. Take care not to saturate it and damage the carpet backing. Spray in the evening and let the carpet dry overnight before walking on it. The effect should last for several weeks.
*Remove hair-spray residue
*Dried-on overspray from hair spray can be tough to remove from walls and vanities, but even a buildup of residue is no match for a solution of 1 part liquid fabric softener to 2 parts water. Stir to blend, pour into a spray bottle, spritz the surface, and polish it with a dry cloth.
*Clean now, not later
*Clean glass tables, shower doors, and other hard surfaces, and repel dust with liquid fabric softener. Mix 1 part softener into 4 parts water and store in a squirt bottle, such as an empty dishwashing liquid bottle. Apply a little solution to a clean cloth, wipe the surface, and then polish with a dry cloth.
*Float away baked-on grime
*Forget scrubbing. Instead, soak burned-on foods from casseroles with liquid fabric softener. Fill the casserole with water, add a squirt of liquid fabric softener, and soak for an hour, or until residue wipes easily away.
*Keep paintbrushes pliable
*After using a paintbrush, clean the bristles thoroughly and rinse them in a coffee can full of water with a drop of liquid fabric softener mixed in. After rinsing, wipe the bristles dry and store the brush as usual.
*Remove hard-water stains
*Hard-water stains on windows can be difficult to remove. To speed up the process, dab full-strength liquid fabric softener onto the stains and let it soak for 10 minutes. Then wipe the softener and stain off the glass with a damp cloth and rinse.
*Make your own fabric softener sheets
*Fabric softener sheets are convenient to use, but theyre no bargain when compared to the price of liquid softeners. You can make your own dryer sheets and save money. Just moisten an old wash-cloth with 1 teaspoon liquid softener and toss it into the dryer with your next load.

----------

Rutabaga (01-23-2016),SlimyPoliticians (04-06-2016)

----------


## Quark

Fabric softener sheets work pretty good taking the static out of re-loading funnels and other plastic tools for shooting such as Lee dippers.

----------

Calypso Jones (01-23-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

thanks for that.    good to know.  I put one in my pocket so that I don't get shocked.

----------


## Quark

Never thought of putting one in my pocket to keep from getting a shock. Might have to give that a try.

----------


## Calypso Jones

You can make your own fabric softener.  easy and probably more environmentally safe than storebought if you're into that kind of thing which I AM NOT.  but I don't mind making my own stuff and saving money.

*3 Homemade Liquid Fabric Softener Recipes*by Jess on October 12, 2011



Last week I shared with you my recipe for *making your own powdered laundry detergent* and a few of you asked about homemade fabric softener.
There are a number of different recipes floating around, but my favorite is straight old vinegar. I know what you’re thinking…vinegar? Gross! Won’t that make my clothes stink? Nope, the vinegar completely washes out & leaves your clothes smelling clean. You’ll never go back to traditional fabric softener after you try it – plus vinegar is cheap! A gallon at my local Smart & Final runs about $2 bucks.
Vinegar is excellent for removing soap residue from your clothes and is also a natural softener & whitener. It will make your towels more absorbent, eliminates static cling and is a great alternative for people with skin allergies.
*Recipe #1: Vinegar Fabric Softener* I’ve been using this recipe for several months & have had excellent results.
*Ingredients:*

1 Gallon White Distilled VinegarOptional: 25 -30 drops of Essential Oil for fragrance
*Directions:*
Fill a Downy Ball as you regularly would or add 1/4 cup to the rinse cycle. If you like your clothes to have a lingering fragrance like traditional fabric softener, add essential oil to the gallon of vinegar. Be sure to mark your jug so you don’t accidentally grab it for another purpose.
*Recipe #2: Vinegar & Baking Soda Fabric Softener* Technically the ingredients below chemically neutralize each other but folks with hard water seem to swear by this recipe so it might be worth a shot if you are in a similar situation.
*Ingredients:*

1 cup White Distilled Vinegar1 cup Baking Soda2 cups Hot WaterOptional: Essential Oil for fragrance
*Directions:*
In a bucket, stir together the hot water and baking soda until mixed (it won’t completely dissolve). Slowly begin to add the vinegar (it will bubble up like a science volcano project) until well mixed. Pour into a storage container & shake before each use. Fill a Downy Ball with the mixture as normal or use 1/4 cup in the rinse cycle.
*Recipe #3: Vinegar & Hair Conditioner Fabric Softener* The conditioner in this recipe will leave a slight fragrance after you take your clothes out of the dryer. Save your expensive conditioner for your hair, cheap-o brands like Suave will work just fine.
*Ingredients:*

3 cups White Distilled Vinegar2 cups Hair Conditioner (this works out to about the size of a full bottle of Suave)6 cups Hot Water
*Directions:*
 Mix ingredients together and pour into a storage container. Use about 1/4 cup per load in the rinse cycle or in a Downy Ball.
Heads up…

Do NOT substitute Apple Cider Vinegar for any of these recipes. You’ll end up with dingy clothes.Do NOT use your homemade fabric softener on loads using bleach. Mixing bleach with vinegar can produce toxic fumes. Vinegar is a natural whitener so you really don’t need bleach anyway!

----------


## Northern Rivers

Hints From Helouise????

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'm snowed in.    and loving it.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> I'm snowed in.    and loving it.


Holy crap, I'm in Canada, and there practically no snow here...
I mean all the green is covered, but no blowing snow, no storms...

----------


## Calypso Jones

on second thought..  be careful with this fabric softener.  I got the idea to clean the tub with it.  I used old downy which is blue. It stained my tub mat.. which, incidentally I take up after showering cause I don't like water under it to stand.    I'm weird I know.     AND it made a greasy mess in my tub. I had to use really hot water to get it out.  I didn't like it.

However...after a bubble bath, it does get rid of the bubbles quickly.   I wouldn't put it in the tub with you though.   Get out then dump a little in the water as it is draining.

Personally I think it is supremely stupid to make fabric softener in any color except white.  Why don't they have a clear one.

----------


## Madison

Winter hair static...this is the pain in the ass!
Fabric softener sheets help a bit but not that much ...I love summer lol

----------


## Calypso Jones

aussie styling mousse with leave in conditioner.

----------


## Madison

> aussie styling mousse with leave in conditioner.


Will my hair be greasy?

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Will my hair be greasy?


It will make it easier to insert your androgynous Stevie Wonder Weave available in Iowa corn rows or extended catalpa worm variety.

----------

Daily Bread (04-07-2016),Pepper Belly (02-05-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Use a sheet in your travel bag. Leaves a fresh scent.  @Pepper Belly uses them in his drawers and sock drawer.

----------

Pepper Belly (02-05-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Use a sheet in your travel bag. Leaves a fresh scent.  @Pepper Belly uses them in his drawers and sock drawer.


Beats the Nutria glands you use.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Beats the Nutria glands you use.


I use Downey but I don't need to. 
I melt a four pound tub of John Morrel lard and pour in a large bottle of Dr. Tichenors. Pour it back into the plastic tub as it cools down. Then return to the fridge. 

Every morning, reach each in the tub for a handful and rub dat all over your naked body. 
Your skin will never get "ashy" and you will smell like peppermint and menthol with a hint of pork rind. 
Simply irresistible!

Also works good in your nostrils for clearing sinuses. 
...and for chapped lips.

----------

Calypso Jones (04-06-2016),Pepper Belly (02-05-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

I got an e-mail that had a bunch of great uses for Bounce fabric softener.  The one that sticks in my head is that ANTS hate the things. They were once on the bathroom countertop. I put one on top of the trail in a corner, and waited an hour(after making sure there was nothing else to attract them). When I returned they were gone!  Then I left a sheet in the same place for the rest of ant season and they stayed away!

----------

Retiredat50 (03-14-2016),SlimyPoliticians (04-06-2016)

----------


## Retiredat50

Putting a fabric softer sheet in your pockets helps to keep mosquitoes away from you (rubbing a sheet on your arms and legs first works a little better.). Deet works better, but if you don't want to use it or do not have any handy...

----------

Midgardian (03-14-2016),SlimyPoliticians (04-06-2016)

----------


## SlimyPoliticians

Great thread!   The sheets are great for wiping off soapscum in tubs & showers, too.  Sure beats scrubbing brushes :>)

----------

Retiredat50 (04-06-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I use Downey but I don't need to. 
> I melt a four pound tub of John Morrel lard and pour in a large bottle of Dr. Tichenors. Pour it back into the plastic tub as it cools down. Then return to the fridge. 
> 
> Every morning, reach each in the tub for a handful and rub dat all over your naked body. 
> Your skin will never get "ashy" and you will smell like peppermint and menthol with a hint of pork rind. 
> Simply irresistible!
> 
> Also works good in your nostrils for clearing sinuses. 
> ...and for chapped lips.


thanks.... :Thinking:   je pense.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> thanks....  je pense.


Makes a good pomade for the dreads, too. 

Its also a prepper  item. You can cut your dreads in half inch pieces and bait a hook or trout line with em and most of them the catfish can't tear off the hook so you just have to rehook them a little.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> thanks....  je pense.


Nothing like la gras des cochon!

----------


## Madison

Ok I rubbed Bounce sheets on my hair and it really works to rid of hair static!   :Smiley20: 

To get mosquitoes away when in the sticks in summer I always buy cans of MUSKOL
it`s wonderful LOL you could be naked and 0 bugs around you there is 23.5 % of DEET
Best insect repellent aerosol = 8 hours protection against 
*mosquitoes - black flies - biting midges - deer flies - stable flies - ticks and chiggers
It`s less than 8$ and it last and last!

Oh I forgot!!! It keep LEFTISTS away!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (04-07-2016),Kodiak (04-07-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Ok I rubbed Bounce sheets on my hair and it really works to rid of hair static!  
> 
> To get mosquitoes away when in the sticks in summer I always buy cans of MUSKOL
> it`s wonderful LOL you could be naked and 0 bugs around you there is 23.5 % of DEET
> Best insect repellent aerosol = 8 hours protection against 
> *mosquitoes - black flies - biting midges - deer flies - stable flies - ticks and chiggers
> It`s less than 8$ and it last and last!
> 
> Oh I forgot!!! It keep LEFTISTS away!


it won't work on me if you get naked.

----------

Madison (04-07-2016)

----------


## DBCooper

> Putting a fabric softer sheet in your pockets helps to keep mosquitoes away from you (rubbing a sheet on your arms and legs first works a little better.). Deet works better, but if you don't want to use it or do not have any handy...


Rub one over your dog after each bath or about once a month. If it keeps mosquitoes away, it should prevent heartworm. Much cheaper than the crap the vets sell.

----------

Retiredat50 (04-07-2016)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Rub one over your dog after each bath or about once a month. If it keeps mosquitoes away, it should prevent heartworm. Much cheaper than the crap the vets sell.


Great tip!

----------

DBCooper (04-07-2016)

----------


## Lawrencebrown

Yeah..Fabric softener sheets work pretty good.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> Yeah..Fabric softener sheets work pretty good.


Holy thread resurrections new guy.

----------


## Trinnity

spammer

----------

sandhurstdelta (05-04-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

Agree.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Use a sheet in your travel bag. Leaves a fresh scent.  @Pepper Belly uses them in *his drawers* and sock drawer.



If you don't mind..i don't want to know what's in his skivvies.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Rub one over your dog after each bath or about once a month. If it keeps mosquitoes away, it should prevent heartworm. Much cheaper than the crap the vets sell.



SERIOUSLY.   You do this?    I have those 8 semi feral cats at our deceased neighbor's house.   I can touch about 6 of them now.  I could rub that on their backs...what do you thin.   You know cats are more sensitive to things than dogs.  Must be the licking.

----------

